# Just got TiVo, It SUCKS!



## KevinLewis1234 (Jul 30, 2006)

I just signed up for DirecTV and with HD since I just bought a new HD TV and got a tivo unit, this thiing is horrible! It is very slow, the guide is terrible. I can't believe how bad this thing is considering all of the good thing I've heard about tivo. I guess I'll have to see if they'll let me cancel so I can try dish or comcast. 

What do you guys see in this thing?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I assume you got the DirecTivo HDTV.

Sounds like you are trying to navigate to watch live TV. The Tivo is designed around recording and watching recording programming. It's recording functionality and usability are unparalleled. If you've just been channel surfing for years, it can take a little time to get used to. I would suggest you give it a chance.

First, I would suggest changing over to the faster Tivo guide (press ENT, I believe). The default DirecTV guide is very slow. Then create season passes for all of your favorite programs, including sitcoms, movies, news shows, sports teams, etc. Access all of your recorded programming from the Now Playing screen.

Note the box is slower than usual for the first two days or so while it downloads and indexes the 14-days of guide information. After 2-3 days, there is a noticeable speed up.

Try watching just recorded programming for a week and report back.

The recording functionality and usability of the alternatives from Dish and Comcast aren't even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Maybe he didn't get a Tivo at all, but the DirecTV dvr.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Maybe he didn't get a Tivo at all, but the DirecTV dvr.


I would be willing to bet thats exactly the case.

Remember, these days TiVo is to DVR as Kleenex to tissues and Band-Aid to bandages. (Insert Pimp My Ride comment here)


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you get a HR10-250? If so, there are already many threads about how slow the current TiVo software is on that box, and how there might be a major software update coming sometime between early August 2006 and November 2009.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

How recently? Could be in the process of a software update. Those can be even more aggrivating when you don't know they're happening.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> I just signed up for DirecTV and with HD since I just bought a new HD TV and got a tivo unit, this thiing is horrible! It is very slow, the guide is terrible. I can't believe how bad this thing is considering all of the good thing I've heard about tivo. I guess I'll have to see if they'll let me cancel so I can try dish or comcast.
> 
> What do you guys see in this thing?


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Dftt!!


----------



## rorion (Jul 26, 2006)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> What do you guys see in this thing?


Power supply, hard disk, circuit board, chips...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> I just signed up for DirecTV and with HD since I just bought a new HD TV and got a tivo unit, this thiing is horrible! It is very slow, the guide is terrible. I can't believe how bad this thing is considering all of the good thing I've heard about tivo. I guess I'll have to see if they'll let me cancel so I can try dish or comcast.
> 
> What do you guys see in this thing?


Some more details other than "it sucks" would help us help you.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Maybe he didn't get a Tivo at all, but the DirecTV dvr.


I don't think that D*TV has a HD dvr that isn't a Tivo at this time.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Waiting for Kevin to check in.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

1 ***** post and then he's gone.  Once 6.3 gets here all of his (and most others including me) problems will be fixed anyway.

BTW, the HR10-250 may be slow....but at least it works perfectly! Those who've had Dish and cable co's DVR's know what I'm talking about.


----------



## KevinLewis1234 (Jul 30, 2006)

Holy cow a lot of quesions.

1) Yes I got DirecTV's HDTV pacakge with a DVR, it is a tivo unit.

2) I've already had it a few days, it's faster but still slow.

3) Yes I got a directv dvr and it is a tivo. I'm not using the name like kleenix, the little tivo icon is all over everything.

4) Your saying I should wait up to 3 years for it to work right? 2009? What are you nuts? I paid $499 for this thing. I can get a dvr from comcast for $5 a month.

5) I did give more details than 'it sucks'. Main things are that it's god awful slow. Further than that, you click things and it takes 5-10 minutes (we tried to sort the season passes). Other things that are less crititcal, it seems to not be very feature rich. I hear my friends tell me their tivos can do music and pictures and weather. This seems pretty plain. Maybe I bought the low end model, but it was pretty expensive.


----------



## KevinLewis1234 (Jul 30, 2006)

kbohip said:


> 1 ***** post and then he's gone.  Once 6.3 gets here all of his (and most others including me) problems will be fixed anyway.
> 
> BTW, the HR10-250 may be slow....but at least it works perfectly! Those who've had Dish and cable co's DVR's know what I'm talking about.


What's your problem? What am I supposed to do nothing all Sunday afternoon but watch this forum? I checked back 2 hours later, being new here maybe I don't understand the forum etiquette.

I was looking for insight, what am I missing etc., is that how this board treats all new tivo users? Like their stupid? I found this forum on tivos website.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes it's slow.
Very slow.

New software is forthcoming that will speed it up considerably (we hope).

Give it a month before you abandon ship.


phox


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> What's your problem? What am I supposed to do nothing all Sunday afternoon but watch this forum? I checked back 2 hours later, being new here maybe I don't understand the forum etiquette.
> 
> I was looking for insight, what am I missing etc., is that how this board treats all new tivo users? Like their stupid? I found this forum on tivos website.


I really don't care if you don't like your new HD-Tivo because it's too slow. If you had read ANY posts here before buying one you'd know that already. As was said in another thread, there is a new software finally coming out that will hopefully speed it up quite a bit.

PS, Why isn't this thread in the right forum?


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> Holy cow a lot of quesions.
> 
> 1) Yes I got DirecTV's HDTV pacakge with a DVR, it is a tivo unit.
> 
> ...


ahh and here is the rub... either they have a hacked D* tivo or a SA tivo which does all those things with its softwear


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Kevin,

Welcome to the forum (better)?

A couple of things to remember:

1. It has been well documented on this forum about the "lag" and other software issues with the HD directv TIVO DVR unit. 

2. Forum ettiquette would "rwequest" that new users "search" for existing answers before "opening old wounds". There are many people here who have suffered through your situation and have noted improvements over the course of a month.

3. The fall 2006-2009 window was given as an "estimate". Tivo makes changes/upgrades to their stand-alone units periodically. It is up to DirecTv to test and approve them. With a) their own competing dvr and b) the on again off again relationship between the 2, we aren't "holding our breaths" for a change.

That said, I don't post as often as other either, so don't sweat it. New users come on board daily, but normally will search existing threads (by post or thread) before making general statements.


and this really belongs in the DirecTv w/ tivo "HD" section. You would have received more informed "hits".
I wish you luck and let us know how things turn out!


----------



## KevinLewis1234 (Jul 30, 2006)

phoxmudder & aztivo- Thanks so much for the help! I'll hang in their and see if they update the software. I didn't realize the directv units were so crippled compared to the regular units.

kbolip- Thanks for going out of your way to be not helpful. Obviously I didn't know about this forum prior to my purchase.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

A Directv HDTivo is a Tivo, but it isn't.
The unit is every bit as good as a Standalone S2 Tivo WAS several software versions ago.
Sadly the Standalones are miles ahead of the HD units in speed and software features, but this isn't TiVo's fault. Directv is in total control of software on the box. They won't allow the units to run the software or have the features that they are fully capable of. There is SUPPOSEDLY a new version coming "soon" that will bring the units up to speed and only a revision or so behind what is most current, but it has been coming soon for over a year now.

As others have said, switch to the tivo style "live guide" set up some season passes, and let that Now Playing List populate. I don't think I have channel surfed but a couple of times in 3 years.
The Dtivo is a bastard child of DTV and TiVo and neither parent wants us anymore.
But, we're here for you anyway. Good luck.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> As others have said, switch to the tivo style "live guide" set up some season passes, and let that Now Playing List populate. I don't think I have channel surfed but a couple of times in 3 years.
> The Dtivo is a bastard child of DTV and TiVo and neither parent wants us anymore.
> But, we're here for you anyway. Good luck.


What he said. Make sure you are using the live guide, not the grid guide. Press ENT to change.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> What do you guys see in this thing?


Old software, slow performance, a platform never allowed to mature, all with a HD service offering purported to be the worst available today.

Directv has never allowed tivo to update the software or add any of the new features available on a "real" tivo.

Controlling interest in directv was purchased by newscorp a few years ago and they decided to phase out the use of tivo software in favor of the system available from another company they own, NDS. They have since released the "R15", the SD dvr designed by NDS. (see this forum at dbstalk.com for info on how well that's going) The release date for the new HD dvr from NDS (R20??) has been pushed back yet again, so directv has recently announced that they will update the software on the old HD tivo directv dvr but have not promised when they will do that.

I feel for you, Kevin. I really do.

Sorry about the negative responses you've gotten, but you've posted "Just got TiVo, It SUCKS!" in a forum for the tivo that actually *doesnt suck*. Here's the forum you're looking for.

Good luck, Kevin. I think you may need it.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Right now, the HR10-250 is the only game in town in you want HD and DVR functionality with DTV. It's also a Tivo, which puts it light years ahead of any other DVR on the market in terms of functionality and flexibility. You can do more things with a Tivo box than any other type of DVR on the planet.

The software may be a bit slow compared to other Tivo models but you won't find a better DVR anywhere as long as you're willing to overlook it's few shortcomings. I've got three of them and have been using them for so long that the slowness of the menus has just become something I tolerate and don't even notice anymore. The quality of the recordings speak for themselves. Ironically, I record the vast majority of HD programming off the air from local HD channels.

Once you've gotten used to a Tivo, any other DVR falls way short of expectations. I recommend living with it for a short time (at least a few weeks) and see what this baby can do. Setting up season passes and channel surfing can be a bit trying on your patience but once you've got a season pass set up you should never have to mess with it again - ever! With a Tivo you have at least a 95% chance of never missing a show but with the other DVRs you might as well be rolling the dice when it comes to consistency with season pass type recordings.

The HDTivo isn't perfect, but it's about as close as you'll get in a DVR. If you don't believe the HDTivo lives up to your expectations then you'll be far more disappointed with the DVRs offered by Dish or Comcast. Try either of them for a while and you'll be wondering why you ever deserted your HDTivo.


----------



## KevinLewis1234 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for all of the help guys! I wish I would've come here first!

So I called directv, and apparently even though Circuit City told me there was 30 day return policy, since I activated the equipment I'm stuck with them! Nice! I even confirmed with a supervisor. But, she did tell me the things I'm complaining about are "known problems" because this is an old model and that they are coming out with a new model next month to fix it. She signed me up with the protection plan and told me that when it comes out they will swap out the bad one for free. The new one sounds good, she said it's way faster, has "mix" channels and interactive content, video on demand like comcast has, etc. I'm just excited that there is a new model tivo that fixes all of thiss.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I believe thatthe new model will be a Directv DVR not a TiVo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

correct it's NOT a TiVo.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> Thanks for all of the help guys! I wish I would've come here first!
> 
> So I called directv, and apparently even though Circuit City told me there was 30 day return policy, since I activated the equipment I'm stuck with them! Nice! I even confirmed with a supervisor. But, she did tell me the things I'm complaining about are "known problems" because this is an old model and that they are coming out with a new model next month to fix it. She signed me up with the protection plan and told me that when it comes out they will swap out the bad one for free. The new one sounds good, she said it's way faster, has "mix" channels and interactive content, video on demand like comcast has, etc. I'm just excited that there is a new model tivo that fixes all of thiss.


What DirecTV is talking about is NOT a Tivo - it is the HD version of the DirecTV/NDS DVR.

I suspect that if you just wait for the new software on the box you have now (expected in the next month), you will like the resulting box far more than the "new" DirecTV DVR.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

For faster guide display, use the TiVo style guide. And, wait for it to complete guide indexing.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you gone to System Information to see exactly which version of software you're running? If you haven't done so already, make sure you hook up a phone line and force a few connections as there may be a software update waiting for you (you'll see "pending restart" once a SW call has finished). 

Otherwise, if left to its own devices, this model will only call in about once a week, so it could be awhile before it updates on its own.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Are you talking HR10-250 TiVoJerry? Mine wants to call out every other day, as opposed to the SD D-TiVo which calls out once every 8 days. Hopefully, that will be something 6.3 addresses.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> I was looking for insight, what am I missing etc., is that how this board treats all new tivo users? Like their stupid? I found this forum on tivos website.


Yes, if you don't automatically love your TiVo. It was interesting as the instinct of the fanboy immediately deflected the criticism to you, other provider's DVRs, and finally to another company. 

You'll grow on us the same way TiVo will grow on you. Once the change happens in your viewing habits, and it will happen, these things will seem trivial.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

bidger said:


> Are you talking HR10-250 TiVoJerry? Mine wants to call out every other day, as opposed to the SD D-TiVo which calls out once every 8 days. Hopefully, that will be something 6.3 addresses.


You are correct. I didn't realize the HR10-250 was still running 3.1x software.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

see bastard child...
Just like I said.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> I was looking for insight, what am I missing etc., is that how this board treats all new tivo users? Like their stupid? I found this forum on tivos website.


ah, but you were mad and posted a rant. Rant begets rant.
If looking for insight means - This thing sucks - I am going to cancel and use some other thing, what do you guys see in this thing? Well all I could get from that is the users of the thing must be Stupid. Etiquette in any forum is to get the lay of the land first before firing off rants 

anyhow welcome to the forum and I would advise asking questions here first to get the lay of DirectTV land before talking to the CSRs who are tasked to retain customers while pushing NDS equipment. Maybe you want NDS, maybe not but currently with that "protection" plan you are roped into an NDS box by DirectTV

welcome to the Forum


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> "....with that "protection" plan you are roped into an NDS box by DirectTV..."


What does this mean? If you have the protection plan, they can "force" you to swap out your HDTivo?


----------



## rltoombs (Aug 24, 2002)

Kevin--

For whatever it's worth, here's how I first came to the TiVo: I was on a plane sitting next to a guy who worked for Microsoft. At the time, Microsoft was manufacturing a TiVo competitor-box; but this guy started telling me "Listen, buy a TiVo. It's the greatest invention I've ever seen." From a competitor? Now THAT is a recommendation. I bought one about a week later, and suffered through the long guided setup, and fretted over the phone line wrapped around my living room, and tried to figure out how to get it to stop recording shows I didn't want.

It's four and a half years later, and the guy from Microsoft was right. Now there are plenty of other DVRs out there, but it's the TiVo service that I'm really hooked on--Wish Lists alone are worth the price of admission for me. So unless someone comes up with an improvement so great that it makes TiVo look like a VCR, I wouldn't ever consider switching to something else.

As everyone here is saying--give it just a little bit of time. Once you get used to this thing, man, you're gonna love it to death.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Actually, I'm just as happy with my E* 508 ($0 a month) which has the same basic functions without the program search capability. But Tivo accepts OTA/ Cable as well, which is good because I have a few OTA channels not covered by either DBS provider.

So far I've not used that fancy internet content via Tivo more than once a week and I've yet to get my music from the PC to play on it. Still it's a nice option to have too. I just wish Tivo had a confirmation before changing channels when you're in pause like my 508 does. Can't tell you how many times I accidentially hit the wrong button.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

restart88 said:


> I just wish Tivo had a confirmation before changing channels when you're in pause like my 508 does. Can't tell you how many times I accidentially hit the wrong button.


Does this just happen when you have it paused? If something is recording I always get confirmation before TiVo changes the channel.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, just on pause.


----------



## KevinLewis1234 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I'm still using this thing, wow, I gotta say I'm NOT impressed. Since DirecTV tricked me into a 2 year contract before I even tried the thing, I'm considering the non-tivo version, anyone have any knowledge of this?

It's gotta be better than this stupid thing...


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> Well, I'm still using this thing, wow, I gotta say I'm NOT impressed. Since DirecTV tricked me into a 2 year contract before I even tried the thing, I'm considering the non-tivo version, anyone have any knowledge of this?
> 
> It's gotta be better than this stupid thing...


That would be the HR20 read all about it over here


----------



## sbrown23 (Aug 25, 2004)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> Well, I'm still using this thing, wow, I gotta say I'm NOT impressed. Since DirecTV tricked me into a 2 year contract before I even tried the thing, I'm considering the non-tivo version, anyone have any knowledge of this?
> 
> It's gotta be better than this stupid thing...


I've got the perfect link for you to find out about the non-Tivo DirecTV DVR ... here


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

sbrown23 said:


> I've got the perfect link for you to find out about the non-Tivo DirecTV DVR ... here


Nice guy


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> I can get a dvr from comcast for $5 a month.


Then go ahead and do that, Kevin. Perhaps you'd like to speak with my cousin and two friends, who all have Comcast's "TIVO" and HATE it. They want to go with DirecTV/TIVO units and are begging me for help.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I have rarely, if ever, had a complaint about Direct Tivo. I can't say that of my Dish 301!

I'm about to dump Dish anyway. Too many equipment issues all around with them.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

KevinLewis1234 said:


> Well, I'm still using this thing, wow, I gotta say I'm NOT impressed. Since DirecTV tricked me into a 2 year contract before I even tried the thing, I'm considering the non-tivo version, anyone have any knowledge of this?
> 
> It's gotta be better than this stupid thing...


what I would do is call direcTV and complain a bunch and have them put it on file that you "dislike" this unit. Some point in September DirecTV is coming out with a newer DVR called the HR20 which does not use the Tivo interface. BUT is much faster and quicker... note though you will loose the reliability of the current HR10 (at least untill they work out the bugs). With some work on your part they should swap it out for you. Plus you will be getting a MPEG-4 box which means you can get local HD channels (if in your area) and I think all new HD channels will require this type of box (and a differnt dish as well - which they should install for free)

I'm not bashing Tivo here at all - but I think some of the other STB these are "better" for all around use (still tivo is king for finding and making sure a show is recorded at all times!)

good luck


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> Yes it's slow.
> Very slow.
> 
> New software is forthcoming that will speed it up considerably (we hope).


and then... even newer software will come that will slow it right the f*ck back down again. Enjoy!


----------

